# ¿Porque no se puede usar una resistencia común para la corriente alterna?



## ZequeZ (Jun 4, 2010)

Es decir, ¿porque necesitamos un transformador para bajar el voltaje y no se puede usar una simple resistencia de muchos ohms?​


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

¿Y la corriente en donde queda?

Por algo, en el transformador se transfiere potencia del primario al secundario...
Con una resistencia, cuando la carga exija demasiada corriente, en la R va a caer voltaje, la cual quemará potencia...
Si utilizas una resistencia de bajo valor para reducir pérdidas, ya no cumplirás con la reducción de voltaje...


----------



## jol45 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola
Si usamos una resistencia para vajar voltaje, se perdera(disipada en calor) la potencia que no se use (determinada por el voltaje que baje y la corriente que circule por ella) y, si la carga es variable el voltaje resultante tambien sera variable, ademas de muchos otros problemas.
Un Transformador Transforma(valga la redundancia) el voltaje con un minimo de perdida de potencia, El primario induce un campo magnetico sobre el nucleo del tranformador, donde el campo magnetico induce un voltaje sobre el bobinado secundario y su valor sera producto de la relacion de vueltas de los bobinados.
Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2010)

Porque contribuiría al Calentamiento Global.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Porque contribuiría al Calentamiento Global.



+1 Para electrodan. Hay que ser más verdes...


----------



## ZequeZ (Jun 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Y la corriente en donde queda?
> 
> Por algo, en el transformador se transfiere potencia del primario al secundario...
> Con una resistencia, cuando la carga exija demasiada corriente, en la R va a caer voltaje, la cual quemará potencia...
> Si utilizas una resistencia de bajo valor para reducir pérdidas, ya no cumplirás con la reducción de voltaje...



Mmm, me parece que voy a hacer la pregunta cuando entienda un poco mas .
Porque según lo que me acabas de decir, y mi deducción noob, te respondería que ¿porqué debería exigir mas corriente un LED, que además, podría también exigir mas corriente en una batería no?

Y entonces se me cagarían de risa por las preguntas estúpidas, así que mejor no respondas


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

...
Si tenemos un led de 2.5V, una I de 20mA para que pasen por el, y una  fuente de 48V...
Necesitamos una R de 2.4k
La potencia en esa R será de 0.91W... Casi un watt... No parece mucho...
Pero en lugar de 1 diodo, le cargamos 6... Serán unos lindos 5.46W en  calor que nos gastamos de lo lindo...

Aquí viene lo bueno... Todo esto conlleva a un "Depende"
Si la aplicación será básica, como el ejemplo de led, vale la R, pero si quieres disminuir la potencia de una plancha con una R, ahí vamos mal, por que desperdiciamos demasiada energía en ella... O le ponemos un trafo, un dimer (SCR) etc...

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2010)

No olvidemos también la AISLACION para evitar electrocutarnos.

Saludos.  JuanKa.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> No olvidemos también la AISLACION para evitar electrocutarnos.
> 
> Saludos.  JuanKa.-



+1 Si no se usa un trasformador en un circuito, se corre un gran riesgo de electrocución directito del trafo del poste más cercano a tu domicilio...


----------



## zaiz (Jun 4, 2010)

ZequeZ dijo:


> Es decir, ¿porque necesitamos un transformador para bajar el voltaje y no se puede usar una simple resistencia de muchos ohms?​


Sí se puede usar una resistencia para bajar el voltaje, ya sea corriente directa o alterna. Desde luego que se puede. Por medio de lo que se llama divisor de voltaje.

Ahora, otra cosa es la corriente, si utilizas una resistencia de muchos ohms, desde luego que puedes bajar el voltaje, pero la corriente que obtendrías sería mucho menor.

Así es que por eso se utiliza un transformador, porque con éste puedes obtener corriente que no quedaría limitada como en el caso de una resistencia.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 4, 2010)

ZequeZ dijo:


> Es decir, ¿porque necesitamos un transformador para bajar el voltaje y no se puede usar una simple resistencia de muchos ohms?​


Ademas que el voltaje de salida cambiara respecto a a la impedancia de la  carga


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2010)

ZequeZ dijo:


> *Mmm, me parece que voy a hacer la pregunta cuando entienda un poco mas .*
> Porque según lo que me acabas de decir, y mi deducción noob, te respondería que ¿porqué debería exigir mas corriente un LED, que además, podría también exigir mas corriente en una batería no?
> 
> *Y entonces se me cagarían de risa por las preguntas estúpidas, así que mejor no respondas*



ahhhhhhhhhh............que ejemplo de sabiduria, de verdad, no sabes cuantos han pasado que no son capaces de darse cuenta de eso


----------



## ZequeZ (Jun 5, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ahhhhhhhhhh............que ejemplo de sabiduria, de verdad, no sabes cuantos han pasado que no son capaces de darse cuenta de eso



Jajaja .
De todos modos, gracias por explicarme, entendí bastante .
(Igual voy a seguir haciendo preguntas cada tanto, pero mas estúpidas, así entiendo las respuestas DD)

Gracias  a todos ^^


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 5, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Ademas que el voltaje de salida cambiara respecto a a la impedancia de la  carga



Creo que eso seria lo mas importante, porque de ultima se podria usar un divisor capacitivo y no se tendria grandes perdidas por calor (solo por las resistencias internas del capacitor).


----------

